# [Resolved] W32.Kwbot.C.Worm virus at cmd.exe



## Bertez (Jun 8, 2003)

I have the W32.Kwbot.C.Worm virus in my cmd.exe file and Norton anti virus cant delete it....

I probably got it by Kazzaa, but now my quiestion is if anyone can help me out, cause everytime I boot my computer the NAV keeps alerting that virussen, that virusses are in the cmd.exe and in the map C:\Windows\user32 and the cmd file keeps making thoose infected files..

I tried the advice from NAV to boot in safe mode, but it just dont helped.

If someone could help my out I am very thankfull to that, cause it such a irritating virus.....

Bertez...


----------



## Bertez (Jun 8, 2003)

StartupList report, 8-6-2003, 18:37:51
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\Documents and Settings\Bertez\Mijn documenten\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\WinPortrait\wpctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\backWeb-8876480.exe
C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
C:\progra~1\scansoft\paperp~1\pptd40nt.exe
C:\Program Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\Program Files\microsoft hardware\dnetc.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\CtNotify.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\web.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Kazaa\My Shared Folder\gta setup launcher.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.2.8.0\HbInst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PopUp\SmartUI.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\ShareDLL\MediaDet.exe
C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Brmfrsmg.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\Pplinks.exe
C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.2.8.0\HbSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MOStat.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Bertez\Mijn documenten\HijackThis.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Menu Start\Programma's\Opstarten]
Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
Brother SmartUI PopUp.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanSoft\PaperPort\PopUp\SmartUI.exe
WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Checking Windows NT UserInit:

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

C-Media Mixer = Mixer.exe /startup
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
zBrowser Launcher = C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
EM_EXEC = C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
NeroCheck = C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
WINDVDPatch = CTHELPER.EXE
UpdReg = C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
Jet Detection = C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

CMD = cmd32.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

CTFMON.EXE = C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
LDM = C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=*INI section not found*
SCRNSAVE.EXE=*INI section not found*
drivers=*INI section not found*

Shell & screensaver key from Registry:

Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*

Policies Shell key:

HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\Program Files\DAP\DAPBHO.dll - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\moaa030425s.dll - {208EC5C1-DDCF-4C4A-953C-5C026A3A40D9}
(no name) - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E}
(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\clpjk.dll - {806044B0-6E65-4240-99E6-52A1CA718862}
MediaLoads Enhanced - C:\Program Files\MediaLoads Enhanced\ME1.DLL - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E}
Hotbar - C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.2.8.0\HbHostIE.dll - {B195B3B3-8A05-11D3-97A4-0004ACA6948E}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Loader Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\MaConnect.dll
CODEBASE = http://connect.online-dialer.com/MaConnect.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[Cult3D ActiveX Player]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cult3D\IECult.dll
CODEBASE = http://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/resources/cult3d/cult.cab

[{41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C}]
CODEBASE = http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/sikes/nl/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe

[{4E15D681-1D20-11D4-8B72-000021DA1956}]
CODEBASE = http://plugins.10er.nl/plasjenl073.exe

[HbInstObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Hotbar\bin\4.2.8.0\HbInstIE.dll
CODEBASE = http://installs.hotbar.com/installs/hotbar/programs/hotbar.cab

[GSDACtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\gsda.dll
CODEBASE = http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab

[{8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851}]
CODEBASE = http://www.kogalteen.com/sex/live.cab

[{9B4AA442-9EBF-11D5-8C11-0050DA4957F5}]
CODEBASE = http://www.cavello.com/dialxs/plugins/d/126/127/nl.exe

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuctl.dll
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37633.1699768519

[download Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\vxpspeeddelivery.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.gigex.com/ActiveX/vxpspeeddelivery.dll

[HeartbeatCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\CONFLICT.1\hrtbeat.ocx
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\System32\macromed\flash\Flash.ocx
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[{D53B810F-6219-11D4-95B6-0040950375E7}]
CODEBASE = http://vad.mainentrypoint.com/dialer/bin/CE17592/dialer_activex.cab

[InstallCtl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\RSInstaller.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.redswoosh.com/Installer/rsinstaller.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

NameSpace #4: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
Protocol #1: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
Protocol #2: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
Protocol #20: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
Protocol #21: C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\System32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\System32\stobject.dll

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 9.556 bytes
Report generated in 0,100 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This Symantec site will tell you all about it and clean up instructions can be found at the bottom of the page.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

As you also have a lot of spyware, please do the following:

Download Spybot - Search & Destroy

After installing, _first_ press *Online*, and search for, put a check mark at, and install *all updates*.
Next, _close_ all Internet Explorer windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it finds.

That ought to get rid of most of your spyware.

When you've done all that, go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

HT will also allow us to get rid of that Cmd startup completely, without the need of manually editing the Registry.

Cheers,


----------



## Bertez (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah I know I allready looked there.. This is what it says:

These instructions pertain to all current and recent Symantec antivirus products, including the Symantec AntiVirus and Norton AntiVirus product lines.


1. Update the virus definitions.
2. Restart the computer in Safe Mode.
3. Run a full system scan and delete all the files detected as W32.Kwbot.C.Worm.
4. Delete the values that the worm added to the registry.

But it does not help... I allready tried but the cmd32.exe file keeps infected... failed repair it says


----------



## Bertez (Jun 8, 2003)

Ok I will to it tony (ben trouwens ook nederlands)


----------



## Bertez (Jun 8, 2003)

OK i have done it this is the result:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 19:04:08, on 8-6-2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=file:///C:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina=file:///C:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=%SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet4_88.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {806044B0-6E65-4240-99E6-52A1CA718862} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINDVDPatch] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\Splash Screen\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .mp3: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\npqtplugin4.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {31B7EB4E-8B4B-11D1-A789-00A0CC6651A8} (Cult3D ActiveX Player) - http://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/resources/cult3d/cult.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...apple.com/sikes/nl/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4E15D681-1D20-11D4-8B72-000021DA1956} - http://plugins.10er.nl/plasjenl073.exe
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B4AA442-9EBF-11D5-8C11-0050DA4957F5} - http://www.cavello.com/dialxs/plugins/d/126/127/nl.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37633.1699768519
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D53B810F-6219-11D4-95B6-0040950375E7} - http://vad.mainentrypoint.com/dialer/bin/CE17592/dialer_activex.cab


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Thanks! 

Unless you installed New.Net wittingly, and actively use the program, go to Add/REmove Programs and uninstall New.Net (domains)

Reboot when you're done.

Next, in Hijack This, check the following items, and press "Fix Checked":

*R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=file:///C:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Startpagina=file:///C:/Program%20Files/MS-Connect/Portal/portal.html

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {806044B0-6E65-4240-99E6-52A1CA718862} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe

O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - 
O16 - DPF: {4E15D681-1D20-11D4-8B72-000021DA1956} - http://plugins.10er.nl/plasjenl073.exe
O16 - DPF: {9B4AA442-9EBF-11D5-8C11-0050DA4957F5} - http://www.cavello.com/dialxs/plugins/d/126/127/nl.exe
O16 - DPF: {D53B810F-6219-11D4-95B6-0040950375E7} - http//vad.mainentrypoint.com/diale...ler_activex.cab*

Now restart your computer,. and delete the C:\WINDOWS\System32\*cmd32.exe* file

Good luck, ,


----------



## Bertez (Jun 8, 2003)

Yo Tony, you re the man !! The problem is solved ... some of eroors I had disappeard and my computer is much faster.... Thank you very much !!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You're very welcome!


----------



## inkntink (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey Tony,
Just want to say thanks! fussed with this #@%$# virus all day, searched everywhere. Your's was the only usefull advise. Thank you.


----------



## Nikoli (Jun 21, 2003)

um...yah when i run the search and destroy when it finds the kwbot thing my comp restarts so...um what do i do?


----------



## reinkarna (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey, same problem......I've tried everything Symantec has told me to get rid of the problem, to no avail. I already downloaded and ran the Spybot Program, as well as the Hijack This program.

Could someone help me with what else I need to do in order to get this nastiness off my comp?


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Post your HijackThis log.


----------



## reinkarna (Jun 24, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 6:41:37 PM, on 6/24/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Kazaa\kazaa.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMMSG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\BestBuy\HelpExpress\Ashish\HXDL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Ashish\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.bestbuy.msn.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B98F79F4-3619-49FB-A7E7-B737E58C5727} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\Netster.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Netster - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\Netster.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MovieNetworks] "C:\Program Files\MovieNetworks\MovieNetworks.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\Program Files\Kazaa\kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMpi] C:\WINDOWS\GWMDMpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GWMDMMSG] GWMDMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EM_EXEC] C:\PROGRA~1\Logitech\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Cvrt] mscvrt32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Cvrt] mscvrt32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HXDL.EXE] C:\Program Files\BestBuy\HelpExpress\Ashish\HXDL.EXE -from="HXIUL.EXE" -to="HXIUL.EXE" 
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbuy.msn.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} (InitScript Class) - http://69.0.137.190/version3/Netster.dll
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37743.9256828704
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

Close all browser windows before fixing.

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {B98F79F4-3619-49FB-A7E7-B737E58C5727} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\Netster.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Netster - {856D6A8E-A24C-498A-A55A-2B25C606A6B4} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\Netster.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MovieNetworks] "C:\Program Files\MovieNetworks\MovieNetworks.exe" /H
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Cvrt] mscvrt32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Microsoft Cvrt] mscvrt32.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://free.aol.com
O16 - DPF: {359F7E49-1EA0-4671-92E9-61E32FE25C5E} (InitScript Class) - http://69.0.137.190/version3/Netster.dll

Restart your computer and delete

Program Files\MovieNetworks
mscvrt32.exe
cmd32.exe


----------



## reinkarna (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks!!! I think it's ll cleaned out!!


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Good work reinkarna.


----------



## babyj6869 (Jun 25, 2003)

i have this worm and i need help getting it out of my system


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I already answered you here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=940127

Please post your Hijack This log in that thread as well, in order to avoid confusion.

Cheers,


----------



## andy9054 (Jul 2, 2003)

I also have the W32.Kwbot.C.Worm virus in cmd32.exe and the Backdoor.IRC.Ratsou.B virus in ieexplore.dll, both in windows\system32 dirs. I did the hijackthis log and heres the result, if someone could look at it and tell me what to do that'd be great!!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 17:41:24, on 02/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CoolMon\CoolMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navw32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Andrew Hart\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer=www.cs.ukc.ac.uk:3128
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Acrobat Reader\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: CoolMon.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\CoolMon\CoolMon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save with Download Manager... - C:\Program Files\Media Jukebox\DMDownload.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft WFC Forms Designer - file://E:\VJ98\wfcforms.cab
O16 - DPF: Visual Studio 6 Extensibility Libraries - file://E:\VJ98\vstudio6.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37711.2020023148
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

cheers guys

andy


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked"

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe

Restart your computer and delete

cmd32.exe


----------



## andy9054 (Jul 2, 2003)

cheers, that worked but i still have this one: Backdoor.IRC.Ratsou.B virus in ieexplore.dll, got any ideas on how to get rid of it?

thanks

andy


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Find ieexplore.dll and delete it.


----------



## Tremloc (Jul 3, 2003)

I am also having problems with this worm

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 16:31:59, on 03/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Zone\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://uk.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL=http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.euro.dell.com/countries/uk/enu/gen/default.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title=Tiscali 10.0
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\DVDAudio\CTDVDDet.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SB Audigy 2 Startup Menu] /L:ENG
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab


----------



## jmmurillo (Jul 14, 2003)

If someone could please help me! I already installed Spybot and hijack, so could you tell me which files to delete. The results of hijack were:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 20:32:51, on 13/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Sony Handheld\inboxtogo-watch.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Sony Handheld\inboxtogo-agent.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Jorge\Escritorio\HijackThis.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\DAP.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 auto.search.msn.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 search.netscape.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Archivos de programa\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: Firepad FireConverter - {6427806D-3820-11D5-9939-00B0D0522EB5} - C:\Archivos de programa\Sony Handheld\FireConverterBrowserHelperObject.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ink Monitor] C:\Archivos de programa\Epson\Ink Monitor\inkmonitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Archivos de programa\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\Archivos de programa\Kazaa\kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Archivos de programa\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinStart001.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WinStart001.EXE -b


----------



## jmmurillo (Jul 14, 2003)

Also these:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WINSTA~1.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WINSTA~1.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - Global Startup: EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\E_SRCV02.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Inbox To Go.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\Sony Handheld\inboxtogo-watch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\GoogleToolbar.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\GoogleToolbar.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GoogleToolbar.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xportar a Microsoft Excel - res://C:\ARCHIV~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\GoogleToolbar.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GoogleToolbar.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Add to FireViewer Conduit (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Add to FireViewer Conduit (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## EddZ (Jul 15, 2003)

Tony this is my log from the hijackthis software, plz give me your feedback to get rid of this bug:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.0
Scan saved at 7:33:57 PM, on 7/15/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Kazaa\My Shared Folder\gta setup launcher.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Eduardo\CONFIG~1\Temp\Rar$EX01.000\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://www.yahoo.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page=C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Archivos de programa\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Archivos de programa\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Tray] C:\Archivos de programa\Kazaa\My Shared Folder\gta setup launcher.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dialer] C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSA32CHK.dll,Reg tumessenger
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Archivos de programa\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler V3.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: tumessenger (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: tumessenger (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {03FBB191-FB50-4154-91D7-587D5E3C3C9A} (Marcador Class) - http://acceso.masminutos.com/software.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - http://launch.gamespyarcade.com/software/launch/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E28B3A9-FE83-45D1-B657-D5426B81A121} (CustomerCtrl Class) - http://cs7b.instantservice.com/jars/customerxsigned33.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37594.791087963
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

Thx


----------



## KandLeMaN (Jul 16, 2003)

Delete the reg keys from:

HKEY_Current_User\Software\Kazaa\LocalContent
HKEY_Current_User\Software\iMesh\Client\LocalContent


----------



## EddZ (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't know how to get to the reg files, could you tellme or tell me what to check in the hijackthis program so i can get this bug out.


----------



## KandLeMaN (Jul 16, 2003)

Go to: Start --> Run --> type "regedit" without the quotes..

Then there will be 5 directories. Click the one that says HKEY_Current_User and follow the tabs from there.


----------



## Lbuck (Jul 17, 2003)

Here is my Hijack log ....can someone (like Tony) please help me ...tell me what to remove...to get rid of the worm kwbot c virus....thank you so much

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 8:55:49 AM, on 7/16/03
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YPAGER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\HJ\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.jetseeker.com/ie/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.websearch.com/ie.aspx
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by America Online
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\BTLINK\BTLINK.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63B78BC1-A711-4D46-AD2F-C581AC420D41} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BTIEIN.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9} - C:\WINDOWS\IPINSIGT.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSVIEW.DLL
O2 - BHO: MECA-IE - {E7DC02F7-A213-4866-B800-FDCB4555FB79} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MECA\HBO.DLL
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\2.BIN\S4BAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D6DFF6D8-B94B-4720-B730-1C38C7065C3B} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\BTLINK\BTLINK.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\windows\googletoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {8FB0F3E2-5193-11d7-9F88-0050FC5441CB} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\shdocvw.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYSEARCH\BAR\2.BIN\S4BAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundFusion] RunDll32 cwcprops.cpl,CrystalControlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysbot] c:\windows\system\sysbot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0a\aoltray.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page - res://C:\WINDOWS\GOOGLETOOLBAR.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7D2588A-7FB5-47DC-8830-832605661009} (Live Collaboration) - http://liveca05.rightnowtech.com/uo/eatech/rnt/rnl/java/RntX.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Backgammon (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/at0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! MahJong Solitaire (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/mjst3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {FC327B3F-377B-4CB7-8B61-27CD69816BC3} - http://www.getweathercast.com/WeatherAutoCAST0010.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Graffiti - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/grt4_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D88A37D-B626-4C6F-96C9-6E8AD61C2412} (InstallHelper Class) - http://survey.prod.there.com/qualsurvey/ThereInstallHelper.cab
O16 - DPF: Toki Toki Boom (InstallHelper Class) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/vtm_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/6d2f308e1bcfa7/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker (HouseCall Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Hearts (HouseCall Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ht0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Freecell Solitaire (HouseCall Control) - http://yog55.games.scd.yahoo.com/yog/y/fs10_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: DigiChat Applet - http://host.digichat.com/DigiChat/DigiClasses/Client_IE.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 206.74.254.2,204.116.57.2


----------



## alison (Jul 18, 2003)

I also have the same problem. Here is my log from hijack. Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 9:58:05 PM, on 7/17/03
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ptsnoop.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMANTEC_CLIENT_SECURITY\SYMANTEC ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 4\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\RNATHCHK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYMPATICO\ACCESS MANAGER\APP\ENTERNET.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\MY DOCUMENTS\PROGRAMS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.sympatico.ca/iesearchpane.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.muchmusic.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Sympatico
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C1E58A84-95B3-4630-B8C2-D06B77B7A0FC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\NAVEXCEL\NAVHELPER\V2.0.3\NHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PTSNOOP] ptsnoop.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINAMP\WINAMPa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZingSpooler] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Zing\ZingSpooler.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [rtvscn95] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\rtvscn95.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [defwatch] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\defwatch.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .psd: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\npqtplugin2.dll
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://camera.muchmusic.com/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: ChatSpace Java Client 2.1.0.90 (CamImage Class) - http://64.85.10.9:8041/Java/cs4ms090.cab
O16 - DPF: {C58009C0-5321-11D4-99E0-204C4F4F5020} (PhotoUploader Control (www.fotki.com)) - http://images.fotki.com/activex/PhotoUploader(www.fotki.com).cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {28F00B0F-DC4E-11D3-ABEC-005004A44EEB} (Register Class) - http://content.hiwirenetworks.net/inbrowser/cabfiles/2.5.26/Hiwire.cab
O16 - DPF: {7CF052DE-C74F-421B-B04A-3B3037EF5887} (CCMPGui Class) - http://64.124.45.181/chaincast/proxy/CCMP.cab
O16 - DPF: {36C66BBD-E667-4DAD-9682-58050E7C9FDC} (CDKey Class) - http://www.cdkeybonus.com/cdkey/ITCDKey.cab
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://www.pulse3d.com/players/english/5.2/win/PulsePlayer5.2AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O16 - DPF: {4DB565BD-A306-415B-ADCB-336EAAE8D262} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/download/ccpm_0223.cab
O16 - DPF: {2253F320-AB68-4A07-917D-4F12D8884A06} (ChainCast VMR Client Proxy) - http://64.124.45.181/downloads/ccpm_0237.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37704.4350810185
O16 - DPF: {FC327B3F-377B-4CB7-8B61-27CD69816BC3} - http://www.getweathercast.com/WeatherAutoCAST0019.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E943D9C-F8DC-4258-8E3F-A61BB3405A33} (ZingBatchAXDwnl Class) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/batchdwnl.cab?version=4,3,2,20802
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members19.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab


----------



## Neilo (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi there, after running house call due to a clunky computer, i discovered I have 654 infected files all across the computer thanks to Kwbot.c 

I have read the previous notes to this thread and tried running hijack this, it has outlined a few of the infected files, some of which i have removed and others of which im not sure about, but this still leaves a lot of infected files on my computer. Has the virus gotten in too deep or can it still be cured without a re-format job??

Help on this would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Neilo (Jul 24, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 12:07:27, on 24/07/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\Program Files\TerraTec\DMX 6fire\DMX6Fire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Speed Disk\nopdb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\user\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\Winampa.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Norton System Doctor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: DMX 6fire 2496 ControlPanel.lnk = ?
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003071801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {A7798D6C-C6B5-4F26-9363-F7CDBBFFA607} (download Class) - http://www.gigex.com/ActiveX/vxpspeeddelivery.dll
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://lw12fd.law12.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx


----------



## Neilo (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok folks!!! This is all you need, virus gone. http://www.sophos.com/products/sav/eval/


----------



## dazzaessexuk (Jul 27, 2003)

here is a log created using the programs used in this forum but still none of wiser bought pc second hand and to date have removed 178 infections all aparrt from this one please could you help with logs interpretations thanks/im online now so please help if you can [email protected]


----------



## dazzaessexuk (Jul 27, 2003)

neilo that virus checker is a evaluation product that does not work very well with xp freezes pc


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

dazzaessexuk 

We need to see the default Hijack This scan instaed of a Startup list. Please post that in a new thread. Go back to the main Security forum page and click on "New Thread". This is an old thread and it is being overlooked. New threads get the top priority. When you post in an existing thread not only does it get confusing but the others here assume that someone else is already working on it and they will likely not even see your post. I just went back through this thread and noticed that there are several unanswered posts going back a couple of weeks.

I will look for your new thread and see if I can help.

BTW Copy and Paste the log in the thread instead of inserting it as an attachment it is much easier to analyze that way.


----------



## Shabanoo (Jul 28, 2003)

Heh. Well, perhaps unsurprisingly, I also am having trouble with this virus. Here's a HijackThis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 3:33:02 PM, on 7/28/2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\SPEEDD~1\nopdb.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
E:\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.penny-arcade.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINNT\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINNT\system32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\system32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "E:\Quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Symtray.exe SetReg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37809.6318171296
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Shabanoo

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix checked"

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINNT\system32\cmd32.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe

Restart in safe mode and delete:
The C:\WINNT\System32\cmd32.exe file
See here http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406 for how to start in safe mode if you don't know how.

Next go here http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ and do an online virus scan.


----------



## Shabanoo (Jul 28, 2003)

Ah, thank you. I had deleted those two items, but I was still unable to delete cmd32.exe. I didn't realise rebooting in safemode was necessary.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## Klimbo (Jul 30, 2003)

OK then, so I've got the W32 jobby - looking at resources on the net you guys seemed to be pretty damn good! I've followed steps in earlier posts and my hijack this logfile is below - please let me know how to continue. Thanks.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 22:50:31, on 30/07/03
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMD32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BLACKICE\RAPAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVSYNMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\RULAUNCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONSEARCH\VCATCH KAZBLOCK\VCATCHKAZ.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSHWIN32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPEEDFAN\SPEEDFAN.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\AVCONSOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET\MYIE2FINAL\MYIE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.freeserve.com/iesearch/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.wethere.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.freeserve.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Freeserve
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://home.netscape.com/bookmark/7_0/home.html"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vamrjxfq.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CPROGRAM%20FILES%5CNETSCAPE%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\vamrjxfq.slt\prefs.js)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {ACB1E670-3217-45C4-A021-6B829A8A27CB} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSCSHELLEXTENSION.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sureshotpopupkiller] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\STOP-THE-POP-UP\STOPTHEPOP.EXE" -minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadBlackD] C:\PROGRAM FILES\BLACKICE\BLACKD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [RapApp] C:\PROGRAM FILES\BLACKICE\RapApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [VCatch] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMONSEARCH\VCATCH KAZBLOCK\VCATCHKAZ.EXE
O4 - Startup: X Mouse.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\XMOUSE.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by NetAnts - C:\PROGRA~1\NETANTS\NAGet.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &All by NetAnts - C:\PROGRA~1\NETANTS\NAGetAll.htm
O9 - Extra button: NetAnts (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &NetAnts (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.freeserve.com/
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://uk.geocities.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.x-mist.de
O15 - Trusted Zone: www.behringer.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.collective-zine.co.uk
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.nvidia.com
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37626.1261458333
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} (loader Class) - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {5DF6FB84-749D-4AAE-AE37-708DE09B0588} (IntSfTx Class) - http://213.229.160.219/dialers/it.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Klimbo

Welcome to TSG!

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix Checked"

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.wethere.com/

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMD] cmd32.exe

O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} (loader Class) - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab

O16 - DPF: {5DF6FB84-749D-4AAE-AE37-708DE09B0588} (IntSfTx Class) - http://213.229.160.219/dialers/it.cab

Restart your computer and delete the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMD32.EXE file

Have you already ran Spybot?


----------



## Klimbo (Jul 30, 2003)

Cheers very much for that - I'll run it tomorrow (I'm a bit tired now..) Do I need to do anything in safe mode or am I OK in normal?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes boot into safe mode to delete the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\CMD32.EXE file.

Did you already get spybot and run it?


----------



## Klimbo (Jul 30, 2003)

No - spybot's another one for tonight. I'll be back on here if there's any problems with it all - thanks very much.


----------



## karmical (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks in advance for help with this frustrating bug. I ran SpyBot and cleared everything out. I ran Fix-It utilities software which found over 500 incidents of PE_PARITE.A , and it removed all but 6. I have the User32 file in Windows folder accessing the net w/out consent. I ran HijackThis and below is the log. Thank you so much...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 9:58:38 AM, on 7/31/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINMX\WINMX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\USER32\LIVING WATERFALLS 1.3.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.imdb.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.comcast.net
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Comcast High-Speed Internet
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://rd.yahoo.com/customize/ymsgr/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Copernic Agent - {F2E259E8-0FC8-438C-A6E0-342DD80FA53E} - C:\PROGRA~1\COPERN~2\COPERN~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfigReminder] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msconfig.exe /reminder
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WinMX] C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINMX\WINMX.EXE -m
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search Using Copernic Agent - C:\Program Files\Copernic Agent\Web\SearchExt.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Launch Copernic Agent (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Copernic Agent (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.comcast.net
O16 - DPF: Dialpad Java Applet - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: Dialpad US Java Applet (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: Talk City EZTalk 3.0 (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://live.talkcity.com/java/ezmed/ezmed.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?1048358685280
O16 - DPF: {5445BE81-B796-11D2-B931-002018654E2E} (MeadCo Security Manager) - http://egainlive.idatanet.com/wcsapp/weblib/Javascript/messaging/ie/SecMgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

karmical

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Closer all browser windows and "Fix Checked"

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page =

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMD] cmd32.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe

O16 - DPF: Dialpad Java Applet - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab

O16 - DPF: Dialpad US Java Applet (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://www.dialpad.com/applet/src/vscp.cab

O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.140/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB

O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

Restart your computer in safe mode and delete:
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe file.


----------



## DerekV (Aug 6, 2003)

Hi, I've managed to contract this infernal virus too!
I've done the Spybot-search and destroy, and have scanned my CPU with HijackThis.

Below is the log that HijackThis came up with. What do I do next!?

Thanks for any help in solving this problem you could give...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 5:48:05 PM, on 8/6/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\BCMSMMSG.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
C:\Program Files\KaZaA Lite\Kazaa.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\[email protected]\[email protected]
C:\Program Files\RSNet\RSEDNClient.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\urlmap.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Derek Reynolds\Desktop\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.hotmail.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.dellnet.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dellnet.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCMSMMSG] BCMSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AHQInit] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive\Program\AHQInit.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\Program Files\KaZaA Lite\Kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Tray] C:\Program Files\KaZaA Lite\My Shared Folder\grand theft auto vice city setup launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [seticlient] C:\Program Files\[email protected]\[email protected] -min
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Red Swoosh EDN Client] C:\Program Files\RSNet\RSEDNClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {03C543A1-C090-418F-A1D0-FB96380D601D} (preload control) - http://www.thepaymentcentre.com/build/preload.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

DerekV

Welcome to TSG!

Run Hijack This again and put check by these. Close all browser windows and "Fix Checked"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BJCFD] C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Red Swoosh EDN Client] C:\Program Files\RSNet\RSEDNClient.exe

O16 - DPF: {03C543A1-C090-418F-A1D0-FB96380D601D} (preload control) - http://www.thepaymentcentre.com/build/preload.cab

Restart your computer.


----------



## DerekV (Aug 6, 2003)

Things seem to be moving a little smoother, thanks flrman1!!!

When I can afford it I'll definately donate to TSG (I'm a student now and $20,000 in debt)

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

No problem! :up:


----------



## matthp (Aug 8, 2003)

hi all.. 
i also need help gettin rid of this kwbot.. below is my saved log and could you also explain clearly what i have to do next.. 
thanks in advance..

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 9:39:00 PM, on 8/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\logonui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\HpSrvUI.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\PHOTOS~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 7.0a\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.xupiter.com/search2.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com.au/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.xupiter.com/search2.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\System32\blank.htm
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {4A2AACF3-ADF6-11D5-98A9-00E018981B9E} - C:\Program Files\NewDotNet\newdotnet5_20.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hp Silent Service] C:\Windows\system32\HpSrvUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpScannerFirstBoot] c:\hp\drivers\scanners\scannerfb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PreloadApp] c:\hp\drivers\printers\photosmart\hphprld.exe c:\hp\drivers\printers\photosmart\setup.exe -d
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [wcmdmgr] C:\WINDOWS\wt\updater\wcmdmgrl.exe -launch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XupiterStartup] C:\Program Files\Xupiter\XupiterStartup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CXMon] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\Photo Imaging\Hpi_Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\PhotoSmart\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ElbyCheckElbyCDFL] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\CloneCD\ElbyCheck.exe" /L ElbyCDFL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Utopia Angel] C:\Utopia\Angel\Angel.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 7.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 7.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &All by FD - fdiectx2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with &FD - fdiectx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O10 - Hijacked Internet access by New.Net
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: ConferenceRoom Java Client - http://nsw-chat.telstra.com/java/cr.cab
O16 - DPF: LiveWorld EZTalk 3.0 - http://bizchat.liveworld.com/java/ezmed/ezmed.cab
O16 - DPF: Video Poker - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/vpt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Backgammon - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/at0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Canasta - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/yt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/c381/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chat 1.3 - http://cs8.chat.sc5.yahoo.com/c174/chat.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Chess - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ct0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dots - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dtt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Euchre - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/et0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Gin - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/nt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Hearts - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/ht0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Poker - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/pt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potb_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {7D1E9C49-BD6A-11D3-87A8-009027A35D73} (Yahoo! Audio UI1) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yacsui.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37416.8808101852
O16 - DPF: {A27CFCAE-9351-4D74-BFFC-21EB19693D8C} - http://www.xupiter.com/search2/install/XupiterToolbarLoader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BE667AAF-C455-4915-AB94-34C6A441C5FE}: NameServer = 202.67.64.150


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Remove New.net from Add or Remove Programs.

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries. Close all windows except HijackThis before fixing.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.xupiter.com/search2.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.xupiter.com/search2.html
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [XupiterStartup] C:\Program Files\Xupiter\XupiterStartup.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Date Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Date Manager\DateManager.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe
O16 - DPF: {A27CFCAE-9351-4D74-BFFC-21EB19693D8C} - http://www.xupiter.com/search2/inst...olbarLoader.cab

Restart your computer and delete

C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe file.

Download Spybot S&D. Update SS&D via the "Online" tab. Search for and download all updates. Close all browser windows, hit "Check for problems". After scan hit "Fix selected problems".


----------



## LITTLEBOOGS (Aug 15, 2003)

Please help me- I have the w32.kwbot.c.worm virus- here is my hijack this log:

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SSDPSRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOTIVE\MOTMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\LOGITECH\HP_FINDER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BACKWEB\BACKWEB\PROGRAM\BACKWEB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SPYBOT - SEARCH & DESTROY\SPYBOTSD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TD_0001.DIR\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://search.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MYWAY\MYBAR\1.BIN\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MotiveMonitor] C:\Program Files\Motive\motmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mgavrtclexe] C:\WINDOWS\MCBin\AV\Rt\mgavrtcl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPLogiFinder] \WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\LOGITECH\HP_FINDER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P NETWORKING] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\P2P NETWORKING\P2P NETWORKING.EXE /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [defwatch] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\defwatch.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37843.6833912037
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {869F3BBC-A812-4D13-A93B-7B3FC816DCD5} (McAfee.com Updater) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/clinic/virusscan/mcasupd.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab

thanks

Don


----------



## ashley01 (Aug 15, 2003)

Help ME Please. Here is my Hijack log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 11:07:39 AM, on 15/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msblast.exe
C:\Program Files\Deerfield.com\DNS2Go\DNS2GoClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeShop\LimeShop.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\Programs\vmware-authd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmnetdhcp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navw32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\ARowbottom\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchalot.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.searchalot.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.searchalot.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.searchalot.com/search.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9527D42F-D666-11D3-B8DD-00600838CD5F} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\IETie.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LimeShop] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\LimeShop\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\LimeShop"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windows auto update] msblast.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: LimeShop Preferences - file://C:\Program Files\LimeShop\System\Temp\limeshop_script0.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Free Software Downloads (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: JT's Blocks - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/blt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Blackjack - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/jt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dots - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dtt1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0335A685-ED24-4F7B-A08E-3BD15D84E668} - http://dl.filekicker.com/send/file/128985-NZIL/PhPSetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D588CBC-995B-4103-AFCB-694B0C5AACD3} (SmartXUpload.XUpload) - http://www.aspsmart.com/SmartXUpload/liblocal/demo/SmartXUpload.cab
O16 - DPF: {2C52AF58-B9B1-11D5-9DF6-00508B755B44} (AXClientUtil2 Control) - http://www.smartforce.com/v2.1/applications/liveplay/Activex/AXClientUtil.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://142.163.191.17/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37523.8108217593
O16 - DPF: {AD7FAFB0-16D6-40C3-AF27-585D6E6453FD} (loader Class) - http://dload.ipbill.com/del/loader.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD11A280-2E73-11CF-B6CF-00AA00A74DAF} - http://www.talkingbuddy.com/characters/peedy.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E7DBFB6C-113A-47CF-B278-F5C6AF4DE1BD} - http://download.abacast.com/download/files/abasetup.cab


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

you have the blaster worm.

go here and download/run the removal tool

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.worm.removal.tool.html

pay close attention to the instructions.

then come back in and post another logfile.

good luck


----------



## andyting (Aug 15, 2003)

i've got this virus too.
here is my log, pls help me

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 0:42:28, on 16/8/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINPENJR\win32\pphidpad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINPENJR\win32\pphidpad.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\ICQ\ICQ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Andy\×ÀÃæ\HijackThis.exe

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
F1 - win.ini: run=C:\WINPENJR\win32\custom.exe 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx (file missing)
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ????? - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CloneCDElbyCDFL] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\CloneCD\ElbyCheck.exe" /L ElbyCDFL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Mirabilis ICQ] C:\Program Files\ICQ\NDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPHIDPAD] C:\WINPENJR\win32\pphidpad.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] C:\Program Files\Kazaa\kazaa.exe /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - Startup: NTUSER.DAT
O4 - Startup: ntuser.dat.LOG
O4 - Startup: ntuser.ini
O4 - Startup: ren
O8 - Extra context menu item: R³öÖÁ Microsoft Excel(&X) - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/borris/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D3D83E08-54D1-4E9D-8EAF-9F979D139294} (MaxisSimCityScapeTeleX Control) - http://simcity.ea.com/scape/teleport/MaxisSimCityScapeTeleX.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F22A9E4A-70DD-4FC4-9B3A-E4ED73F7459B}: NameServer = 203.78.64.137 203.78.64.138


----------



## IrelandYaaaa (Aug 15, 2003)

Im sorry to bore ya with the same problem . I have that virus 2 , can ya help??

I ran the spybot thingy and it was great , got rid of a lot of **** that i had no idea was there , i also downloaded the hijack jobby and now i need to know what to delete , heres my results:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 22:13:52, on 14/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\TBPanel.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svshosts.exe
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\CPUIDLE\srvany.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\gearsec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\CPUIDLE\cpuidle.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Altnet\DOWNLO~1\asm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\waol.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\shellmon.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Mark\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/stp/ymsgr/*http://my.yahoo.com
F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gainward] C:\WINDOWS\TBPanel.exe /A
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KAZAA] "C:\Program Files\Kazaa Lite\kpp.exe" "C:\Program Files\Kazaa Lite\kazaa.kpp" /SYSTRAY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [svshosts] svshosts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [svshosts] svshosts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Free Surfer (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Free Surfer (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37840.4462037037
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5A6E76CC-3BE6-43E8-8585-DC8A11F3CF6B}: NameServer = 195.93.48.134

also when i go into windows there is only 1 folder in there called system ( no system 32 ) and its empty , whats goin on there ?? or am i just dumb?

just 1 more question now i promise , when im on the net i get these annoying pop-up messages called messenger service that r like a small grey box , how do i get rid of them ?

thanks very much 4 yer help

Mark
Ireland


----------



## IrelandYaaaa (Aug 15, 2003)

Sorry ignore the pop-up question, i got that sorted thanks to your site 

nice 1 , thanks


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

hello ireland

there is still a bit to delete if you want help.

check these in hijackthis and "fix" these entries.

F0 - system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AltnetPointsManager] c:\program files\altnet\points manager\points manager.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [svshosts] svshosts.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CMD] cmd32.exe

you need to re-boot into safe mode(tapping the f8 key as windows boots up)
and delete:
C:\Program Files\MyWay
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svshosts.exe

i would go here:http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
and run an A/V check.

let us know how you do.

and get a firewall www.zonelabs.com

good luck


----------



## coffyy (Aug 15, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 21:06:24, on 15.08.2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS.1\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Programme\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\Explorer.EXE
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Programme\Norton Personal Firewall\NISUM.EXE
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Programme\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Programme\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Programme\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
C:\Programme\PestPatrol\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\Programme\PestPatrol\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Programme\AIM95\aim.exe
C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS.1\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Programme\Norton Personal Firewall\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS.1\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Christian\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\Temporäres Verzeichnis 2 für hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 203
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 203
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.de/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 203
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 203
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 203
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS.1\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: rnshbstzcho - {4ac8a500-fced-4149-b93a-aa796120ad54} - C:\DOKUME~1\CHRIST~1\ANWEND~1\imckstbrju.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Programme\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Logitech\QCDriver\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS.1\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programme\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Programme\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\Programme\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\Programme\PestPatrol\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\Programme\PestPatrol\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Programme\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus2] "C:\Programme\Messenger Plus! 2\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Programme\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Programme\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Programme\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get siteinfo data (fsc) - C:\Programme\EMS Free Surfer Companion\fslauncher.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Free Surfer (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Free Surfer (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B323CD9-50E3-11D3-9466-00A0C9700498} (Yahoo! Audio Conferencing) - http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v45/yacscom.cab
O16 - DPF: {78960E0E-0B0C-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (AV Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/antivirus/PCPAV.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37765.4564351852
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {B09B1D8B-88D6-4C91-BB62-378625E8C73E} ({B09B1D8B-88D6-4C91-BB62-378625E8C73E}) - http://216.127.94.241/PremiumConnectLoad.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3DFA998-A486-11D4-AA25-00C04F72DAEB} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://sc.communities.msn.com/controls/PhotoUC/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{05B061EB-48AF-4030-815D-DC21A7A8B27D}: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BB96B399-0863-483A-8A5C-8A9B3298769E}: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{05B061EB-48AF-4030-815D-DC21A7A8B27D}: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com


----------



## ashley01 (Aug 15, 2003)

Here is my HiJack log file after I removed the Blaster worm - thanks Steve. Any ideas about this one.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.0
Scan saved at 4:46:10 PM, on 15/08/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
C:\Program Files\Deerfield.com\DNS2Go\DNS2GoClient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\LimeShop\LimeShop.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Workstation\Programs\vmware-authd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmnetdhcp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmnat.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\ARowbottom\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 2 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navw32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\QServer.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Event Reminder.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: hp instant support.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hpis\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {1D588CBC-995B-4103-AFCB-694B0C5AACD3} (SmartXUpload.XUpload) - http://www.aspsmart.com/SmartXUpload/liblocal/demo/SmartXUpload.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37523.8108217593


----------



## IrelandYaaaa (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello there Steve

i took away C:\Program Files\MyWay &
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking

But i couldnt see these two in there , so hopefully they r gone
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svshosts.exe

hopefully thats me sorted , 

thanks very much for your time and help , yer a good man


----------



## pcbaaya (Jul 29, 2003)

Not that I know so much, but on my (WinXP) computer, I click on Start>Run and type in "regedit" (minus the quote marks, of course), and hit OK. That will g et you to the Registry, if your computer works the same way.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

coffyy.......welcome to T.S.G 

you have a "lop.com" hijacking and the remnants of a trojan.
check these entries in hijackthis,close all browser windows and "fix checked"

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 203
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 203
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = 203
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = 203
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 203
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\Software\..\Telephony: DomainName = B23389.find-quick.com
O3 - Toolbar: rnshbstzcho - {4ac8a500-fced-4149-b93a-aa796120ad54} - C:\DOKUME~1\CHRIST~1\ANWEND~1\imckstbrju.dll (file missing
O16 - DPF: {B09B1D8B-88D6-4C91-BB62-378625E8C73E} ({B09B1D8B-88D6-4C91-BB62-378625E8C73E}) - http://216.127.94.241/PremiumConnectLoad.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{05B061EB-48AF-4030-815D-DC21A7A8B27D}: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BB96B399-0863-483A-8A5C-8A9B3298769E}: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{05B061EB-48AF-4030-815D-DC21A7A8B27D}: Domain = B23389.find-quick.com

re-boot into safe mode(by tapping the f8 key as windows boots up)
find and delete:

C:\WINDOWS\1.EXE

re-boot again and go here:http://www.anti-trojan.net/en/onlinecheck.aspx and scan on-line.

download and run "spybot s & d" from here:http://beam.to/spybotsd
check and download any updates to spybot before scanning.

post back with your results.

good luck


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

your very welcome ireland but can you navigate to...my comp/tools/folder options.....on the "view" tab check "show hidden files and folders" and try to find the 2 files.

hello again ashley.
in hijackthis check this one entry and "fix checked"

O16 - DPF: {1D588CBC-995B-4103-AFCB-694B0C5AACD3} (SmartXUpload.XUpload) - http://www.aspsmart.com/SmartXUploa...martXUpload.cab

re-boot into safe mode and delete: C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd32.exe

go here:http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
run the online scan and see if anything shows up.

lets us know.


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

COULD YOU PLEASE POST YOUR HIJACKTHIS LOGS AS A NEW THREAD IN SECURITY FORUM.THIS POST IS GETTING A BIT LONG AND SOME OF YOU MAY GET MISSED OUT....THANX


----------



## IrelandYaaaa (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello there again Steve

i still couldnt find them files , just ones with similiar names 
i could see :
cmd.exe
svchost.exe
sysedit.exe
syskey and so on 

also now and again i get a warning message from Norton saying that it has fould the "k32.kwbot.c.worm"
It deletes it , but 4 some reason it finds it some time later.
My computer runs really slow from time 2 time , and im not sure if this is in anyway related .

I just noticed that in the Norton Quarantined section there was a load of files including the cmd32.exe and syshost.exe , i deleted them all ( hopefully the right thing )

maybe im sorted now , if not i will just burn the computer  

thanks very much pal


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 3:05:16 PM, on 8/27/2003
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\autoupdt.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\uptodate.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Meaya\Popup Ad Filter\PopFilter.exe
C:\Program Files\ClientMan\mscman.exe
C:\Program Files\ClientMan\msckin.exe
C:\Program Files\iMesh\Client\iMeshClient.exe
c:\program files\clientman\run\ause3.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vpc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Kazaa\kazaa.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aol.exe
C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\waol.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\[email protected]\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.ieplugin.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.ieplugin.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.ieplugin.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://search.ieplugin.com/search.htm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://search.ieplugin.com/search.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://search.ieplugin.com/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Searchalot.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://search.ieplugin.com/q.cgi?q=%s
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.searchalot.com
O1 - Hosts: 216.177.73.139 ieautosearch
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000004CC-E4FF-4F2C-BC30-DBEF0B983BC9} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipinsigt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000580-C637-11D5-831C-00105AD6ACF0} - C:\WINDOWS\MSView.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000EF1-34E3-4633-87C6-1AA7A44296DA} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\trk.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00A0A40C-F432-4C59-BA11-B25D142C7AB7} - c:\PROGRA~1\CLIENT~1\run\2IN188~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: My Search BHO - {014DA6C1-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\S4BAR.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_7.dll
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {136A9D1D-1F4B-43D4-8359-6F2382449255} - C:\Program Files\SuperBar\SuperBar.Dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {166348F1-2C41-4C9F-86BB-EB2B8ADE030C} - c:\program files\clientman\run\msvrfy856c4943.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {25F7FA20-3FC3-11D7-B487-00D05990014C} - c:\PROGRA~1\CLIENT~1\run\TRACKU~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Natural Language Navigation - {60E78CAC-E9A7-4302-B9EE-8582EDE22FBF} - C:\WINDOWS\System\BHO001.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {69135BDE-5FDC-4B61-98AA-82AD2091BCCC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {96BE1D9A-9E54-4344-A27A-37C088D64FB4} - c:\program files\clientman\run\dnsrepa9c22ca5.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {A097840A-61F8-4B89-8693-F68F641CC838} - c:\program files\clientman\run\urlclic565899e.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {CC916B4B-BE44-4026-A19D-8C74BBD23361} - c:\PROGRA~1\CLIENT~1\run\METAHE~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Url Catcher - {CE31A1F7-3D90-4874-8FBE-A5D97F8BC8F1} - C:\PROGRA~1\BARGAI~1\bin2\apuc.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_7.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {69135BDE-5FDC-4B61-98AA-82AD2091BCCC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: SuperBar - {E1D80F00-F72D-41AF-AFB3-002BCB17C9E4} - C:\Program Files\SuperBar\SuperBar.Dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {014DA6C9-189F-421a-88CD-07CFE51CFF10} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sysfrcx] C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysfrcx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBHC] C:\Program Files\SuperBar\sbhc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EbatesMoeMoneyMaker] wjview /cp "C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker\System\Code" Main lp: "C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunWindowsUpdate] C:\WINDOWS\uptodate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinStart001.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System\WinStart001.EXE -b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SAHAgent] C:\WINDOWS\System32\SahAgent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Popup Ad Filter] C:\Program Files\Meaya\Popup Ad Filter\PopFilter.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ClientMan1] C:\Program Files\ClientMan\mscman.exe
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Allow Popups - C:\Program Files\Meaya\Popup Ad Filter\WhiteGetUrl.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Ebates - file://C:\Program Files\EbatesMoeMoneyMaker\System\Temp\ebates_script0.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Multi Vu - Show Links Only - C:\Program Files\Meridian Adult Browser\xlinks.htm
O9 - Extra button: Browser Pal Toolbar (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search the Internet (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IMI (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Real.com (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Ebates (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'lsp.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .wvx: C:\Program Files\Compaq\Netscape Custom NA XP\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=
O16 - DPF: {018B7EC3-EECA-11D3-8E71-0000E82C6C0D} - http://www.edonkey.com/MP3_Plugin.exe
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E8EDB60C-951E-4130-93DC-FAF1AD25F8E7} - http://cdn.climaxbucks.com/mt/dialers/fc/UniDist.CAB
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/ym/yiebio4_0_2_10a.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{A4780069-A9F0-4C7C-95A2-D2508FF9CAE6}: NameServer = 205.188.195.4

Plus I think I have a Few More Viruses On My Comp If Someone Could help Thanks!.!.!


----------



## jungle_bro (Aug 29, 2003)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.96.2
Scan saved at 17:55:50, on 29.08.2003
Platform: Windows 2000 SP3 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.2920.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\Programme\Sophos SWEEP for NT\SWNETSUP.EXE
C:\Programme\Sophos SWEEP for NT\SWEEPSRV.SYS
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WheelMou\wh_exec.exe
C:\Programme\Classic PhoneTools\CapFax.EXE
C:\Programme\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\CMEII\CMESys.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\msblast.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ezula\mmod.exe
C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\GMT\GMT.exe
C:\Programme\Sophos SWEEP for NT\ICMON.EXE
C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\MDM.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\WinZip\winzip32.exe
C:\DOKUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOKALE~1\Temp\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.t-online.de/software/ie401/search.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.t-online.de
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://home.whazit.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.t-online.de
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer von T-Online
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: TopText - {55910916-8B4E-4C1E-9253-CCE296EA71EB} - C:\PROGRA~1\eZula\eabh.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINNT\System32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WheelMouse] C:\WheelMou\wh_exec.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CapFax] C:\Programme\Classic PhoneTools\CapFax.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Programme\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMESys] "C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\CMEII\CMESys.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [windows auto update] msblast.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SSS] C:/Programme/Steganos Security Suite 4/steganos4.exe /booting
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [eZmmod] C:\PROGRA~1\ezula\mmod.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acrobat Assistant.lnk = C:\Programme\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Distillr\AcroTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe-Gamma-Lader.lnk = C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterCheck Monitor.LNK = C:\Programme\Sophos SWEEP for NT\ICMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Programme\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.t-online.de
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall-Kontrolle) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003080601/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

[email protected]

download Spybot - Search & Destroy
After installing, first press Online, and search for, put a check mark at, and install all updates.
Next, close all IE windows, hit 'Check for Problems', and have SpyBot remove all it marks in red.

Or, download Ad-Aware at lavasoft.usa.com
After installing AAW, and before running the program, update by using the Globe icon.
Shut down and restart Ad-Aware. 
Now press "Scan Now", then 'next', and let Ad-Aware scan your drives.
It will find a number of "bad" files and registry keys. Click 'Next' again.
Rightclick in that pane and choose "select all and click 'next'.
It will ask you whether you'd like to remove all checked items. Click OK.
Finally, close Ad-Aware, and reboot.

And read this on how to prevent future infections: http://www.net-integration.net/cgi-bin/for...=ST;f=38;t=3051

after all that post another H/T logfile but post it in its own thread.....a new thread that way it will get better serevice.

thanx


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

jungle_bro ........welcome to T.S.G

you have the worm msblast.
its important that you go here:http://forums.techguy.org/t155934/s.html

and follow the instructions for removing the worm and installing the MS patch.

then scan again with hijackthis and copy/paste the logfile in a NEW THREAD pleas
as i am going to have this one closed to prevent anyone from being missed out.

thanx


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

COULD YOU PLEASE POST YOUR HIJACKTHIS LOGS AS A NEW THREAD IN SECURITY FORUM.THIS POST IS GETTING A BIT LONG AND SOME OF YOU MAY GET MISSED OUT....THANX


----------

